# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Quán Kem Mondo Gelato (Hà Nội)

## hantt.163

Mondo Gelato®là thương hiệu được xây dựng nhằm mục đích giới thiệu  tới các quí khách những nét văn hoá ẩm thực Châu Âu - đặc biệt là món  Kem Ý (Gelato) tại Việt Nam. (Gelato là từ tiếng Italia dùng để gọi món  Kem riêng có của nước Ý).



Mondo Gelato®với trụ sở chính tại 30A Bà  Triệu là một địa điểm đẹp giữa trung tâm thủ đô với khuôn viên rộng  trên 300m2 có chỗ để xe ôtô và xe máy thuận tiện. Mondo Gelato®được  thiết kế theo phong cách Châu Âu với nhiều khoảng không gian là sự kết  hợp hài hoà nhất giữa yếu tố đại chúng và sự riêng tư.

Bên cạnh những  gian phòng rộng, hiện đại dành cho các cuộc hội thảo, các buổi sinh  nhật, bạn bè hội họp là những thế giới riêng thơ mộng cho các cặp tình  nhân. Những điểm khác biệt gần như tương phản đó đã được kết hợp hài hoà  tại Mondo Gelato®.Đến với Mondo Gelato®vào mỗi buổi tối, quí khách còn  được thưởng thức một không gian vườn độc đáo mang đậm nét văn hoá Châu  Âu.

Kem của Mondo Gelato được phục vụ dưới hình thức chính là kem dạng  "viên". Mondo Gelato luôn có trên 30 vị, bạn có thể tuỳ ý lựa chọn kem  theo từng "viên" cho mỗi loại tuỳ theo sở thích.





Một số cửa hàng của Mondo Gelato: 
Số 30A đường Bà Triệu
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Kem Mondo Gelato -  30A Bà Triệu


 Số 91A Thợ Nhuộm
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Kem Mondo Gelato -  91A Thợ Nhuộm


 Số 2 Lê Thái Tổ
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Kem Mondo Gelato -  2 Lê Thái Tổ
(tổng hợp)
Cùng khám phá các* quán kem ngon ở Hà Nội* - *quan kem ngon o Ha Noi*

----------


## lovetravel

trông ngon thía

----------


## pigcute

hấp dẫn ghê lun ý
nhìn kem ngon quá

----------


## rose

nhìn ngon hết ý

----------


## hcpro

Chả biết giá cả thế nào nhỉ

----------


## wildrose

nhìn thôi đã muốn thử rùi

----------


## littlegirl

chắc đắt lắm nhỉ????

----------


## thientai206

nhìn lại nhớ, lần trước mình ăn 1 ly kem 85k bé tẹo, chả ngon bằng kem ốc quế 6k ở ngoài  :Frown: (

----------


## dauhalan

kem nhìn ngon thế
mùa nóng này ăn kem là tuyệt nhất

----------


## dung89

Ngon ngon!

----------

